# Are you in AUSTIN?



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello just wondering what zipcode to look for , i am planning to leave Houston for Austin because Austin is closer to Killeen where my school is. 

I just needed to know what zipcode and safe neighborhood i could live in and which is closer to the flex warehouse?

if you are an uber driver too in austin, what zipcode do you normally get rides?


I will appreciate replies


----------



## Lyftaway (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you want to live in Austin proper? Or just close to the warehouse? 

Logistics warehouse is at 4616 west Howard. Prime now is 2202 Rutland. Housing is expensive everywhere, but you might find cheaper in cedar park or Pflugerville or round rock if you're willing to make the drive.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Lyftaway said:


> Do you want to live in Austin proper? Or just close to the warehouse?
> 
> Logistics warehouse is at 4616 west Howard. Prime now is 2202 Rutland. Housing is expensive everywhere, but you might find cheaper in cedar park or Pflugerville or round rock if you're willing to make the drive.


Thank you, I was a bit skeptical about relocation to killeen because of the stories I have heard , secondly there is no flex or uber there.
yes, round rock is closer to killeen and closer to the warehous. will give it a try, thanks a lot.


----------

